
Let's kill Paypal, Enough is enough - tomtoise
http://letskillpaypal.com/
======
unimportant
In before the site gets taken down as they use the word PayPal in the domain.

People hate PayPal ever since it gained traction back in the days and they're
known to cause people huge problems via frozen funds for a decade or so and no
lawsuit or campaign ever came close to changing that.

~~~
smt88
That's probably fair use (in the US at least). "Let's Kill PayPal" refers to
PayPal itself.

It would be illegal to create "mypaypal.com" and point it to a payment-related
website.

The concept of consumer confusion still applies, though. Can a consumer
confuse "letskillpaypal.com" as something created by PayPal?

Probably not. So my guess is that it's fine in the US.

------
smt88
Too few people are personally affected by this issue to allow you to kill
PayPal. A better way to kill them would be to do what they do, but better. A
lot of companies are already doing that, so your wish will be granted in time.

------
__xtrimsky
Paypal is awesome, don't kill it, fix it.

~~~
moepstar
PayPal is, just like their mothership eBay, way too broken beyond repair to be
fixed.

Sadly - at least in the case of eBay.

------
contingencies
Started by an Australian.
[http://letskillpaypal.com/?page_id=4](http://letskillpaypal.com/?page_id=4)

Found myself in a similar situation with Air Asia recently. Any lawyer types
have tips on initiating effective class actions? Are you allowed to get their
competitors to fund advertising them?

------
xasos
Doesn't help that PayPal has bought the main challengers for p2p payments
(Venmo) and Infrastructure (Braintree). Stripe will save us in one of these
regards, however.

------
coralreef
A lot of these issues seem to happen with crowdfunding or huge spikes of sales
like Minecraft.

